# University of Miami MFA Motion Pictures Program



## Chantale410 (May 15, 2012)

Hi all!

I've been accepted into the Motion Pictures program at UM and was wondering if anyone else was as well.

Curious to see who's currently in the program and who will be joining me FALL 2012. 

Talk to you soon!


----------



## C. Rivero (Jun 30, 2012)

I will!


----------

